# Goats



## Laura (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone near Central/Northern Calif want any goats? 
I have pygmys and mixes...
5 older neutered males great for weed brush clearing.
A few younger fem i might be willing to part with just to cut the numbers.. and two Golden Boys who will be ready in about 5 weeks.. i can neuter them or leave intact.. 
pygmy. pics on request. i cant seem to get pics on this forum ..


----------

